# Placed my order with attitude, here we grow!



## drfting07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ordered from attitude:
10x Mandala Satori
Freebies:
1x fem WW from G13
1x fem Critical Jack from Dinafem

Just dispatched this morning! These will all be started indoors and eventually transplanted and grown in the great outdoors in NVchefs Soil Mix. Rough veg time will be ~6 months. This season will be very exciting!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2012)

I think you are going to like the Satori.  It is one of my favorites and one of those strains I always want to have some of.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks *THG*!   Im sure if its one of your faves, it will be a home run in this years journal. :icon_smile: 

*Ston-loc*, Wait up, I'm coming buddy! I Promise! :bolt: 

I need to get my camera working! AHG!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 23, 2012)

GL. When they are going into flower mode. Top dress with lime, fine ground only and water as needed. They will need it outside.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks NV


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 26, 2012)

So tracking this morning has shown the shipment from TAS is in New York and has been processed and shipped. I should see me Satori's is a couple days! Time to get my act together and start this Mandala Venture!


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 26, 2012)

Green mojo for a successful year


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Bubba! Right back at cha, you grow some great looking buds yourself.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 27, 2012)

Order has been stuck in NY for three days. AHG, im very impatient with shipping.


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 27, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Ordered from attitude:
> 10x Mandala Satori
> Freebies:
> 1x fem WW from G13
> ...



awesome...congrats!!

6 months veg time.......damn dude...i dont think you even have enough time to get that veg time....enlighten me!!


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 27, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Order has been stuck in NY for three days. AHG, im very impatient with shipping.




...............BUSTED!!!! JK!!! LOL


----------



## getnasty (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll be lookin for the GJ. Silently following the other Satori GJ's going on around here, and thinking about picking up some of these beans after harvest.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 27, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> ...............BUSTED!!!! JK!!! LOL


NO! Dont say it's so! I know Ston-loc had the same issue, and they finally came thru for him. I think its just a HUGE sorting facility and its takes a little time but once out of NY i think it will be here soon after. I bought the shirt, so its "guaranteed" by attitude. W/E that means. 

As far as veg time, flowering starts here in early sept and goes til november outdoors. If started first April, that will give me 5 months and a week or so. Last year i didnt get started til June or July. Showed sex on my birthday late August and first week of flower by sept.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 27, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> I'll be lookin for the GJ. Silently following the other Satori GJ's going on around here, and thinking about picking up some of these beans after harvest.



:ciao:Thanks for the interest Nasty. There will be quite the journal this year, Im getting very excited. :icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2012)

The day my seeds are in town the mail lady is running late. Of course!


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Just came in. 10x Mandala Satori, Freebies: 1x G13 Labs FEM White Widow, 1x DinaFem Critical Jack and a sweet G13 Labs Tshirt. Time to move to the Journal!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 7, 2012)

Just wanted to chime in one last time. My shipment from The Attitude came in ~9 days. I recieved 10x Mandala Satori in their original breeders pack, and two freebies. All 6x satori i placed into soil germed with 100% success in under 5 days. They are up and thriving, along with 1 White Widow Fem from g13 labs that germed in the same amount of time. 

Im very happy with attitude. I will use them again!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2012)

congrats on the purchase and the germ rate

Don't ya just love it when a plan comes together


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 8, 2012)

Absolutely Duck!


----------

